# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Πιγκουινάκια

## mairi

Γεια σας!!παιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση.πηρα 2 πιγκουινακια σημερα και τα εβαλα σε ενα κλουβι που ειναι τετραγωνο στην κατω μερια κ μετα προς τα πανω τελειωνει σε ενα θολο στρογγυλο. αυτα κανουν εκει;; στην κατω μερια ειναι 30cm και ο θολος πιο μεγαλος. εχει υψος 60cm oλο το κλουβι.

----------


## Panosfx

Σου ειναι ευκολο να ανεβασεις φωτογραφια;Θελω πολυ να τα δω.

----------


## tonis!

λογικα το κλουβι που περιγραφεις ειναι κλουβι για παπαγαλους...αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι τελιως ακαταλληλο για τα παραδεισια!

----------


## mairi

δυστηχως δεν ξερω να βαλω φωτο.θα προσπαθησω ομως πιο βραδυ.δεν ειναι για παπαγαλους το κλουβι γιατι εχω αλλο ενα το ιδιο κ εχω μεσα καναρινια. για καναρινι δηλαδη μου το ειχαν δωσει.απλα αγχωθηκα γιατι καπου διαβασα οτι τα πιγκουινακια θελουν χωρο να πετανε αριστερα δεξια και οχι πανω κατω μονο. σας ευχαριστω παντως!αν τα καταφερω θα ανεβασω φωτο

----------


## tonis!

αυτο ακριβως λεω και εγω, τα παραδεισια και τα καναρινια θελουν κλουβια με μεγαλο μηκος παρα υψος σε αντιθεση με τους παπαγαλους!

----------


## ria

τα πιγκουινακια καθοτι μεγαλα πουλια θελουν αρκετο χωρο στο πεταγμα θα σου προτεινα καποια στιγμη να τους παρεις μια μακροστενη ζευγαρωστρα καθως στρεσσαρονται πολυ αν δεν τους κανει το κλουβι μερικες φορες τοσο που χανουν μεγαλο μερος του πτερροματος ...θα βρεις φτηνες ζευγαρωστρες απο 15 ευρω αν ψαξεις !!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μαρία, αν θέλεις βοήθεια για το ανέβασμα των φωτογραφιών ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ

----------


## mairi

παιδια προσπαθησα αλλα δεν!θα προσπαθησω αλλη φορα. δηλαδη λετε δεν κανουν σε τετοιο κλουβι!εχω βρει ενα μακροστενο ξυλινο παλι το οποιο ειναι μεγαλουτσικο θα ελεγα κ εχει κ διαχωριστικο στη μεση το οποιο βγαινει εαν θελεις.ειναι τελειο κ πιστευω θα εκανε για τα πιγκουινακια!αλλα ξερετε τι με προβληματιζει; μενω στο δευτερο οροφο σε μπαλκονι κ εχω ηδη 2 (αυτα με τους θολους). να παρω κ τριτο;;λατερνα θα γινει το μπαλκονι μου!!!απο την αλλη βεβαια θα ξαναχωρισω τα καναρινια μου στα 2 κλουβια που εχω κ θα κελαιδουν οπως πρωτα γιατι τωρα που τα εβαλα μαζι δεν ακουω ουτε πιου!!δεν ξερω τι να κανω...

----------


## ria

> παιδια προσπαθησα αλλα δεν!θα προσπαθησω αλλη φορα. δηλαδη λετε δεν κανουν σε τετοιο κλουβι!εχω βρει *ενα μακροστενο ξυλινο* παλι το οποιο ειναι μεγαλουτσικο θα ελεγα κ εχει κ διαχωριστικο στη μεση το οποιο βγαινει εαν θελεις.ειναι τελειο κ πιστευω θα εκανε για τα πιγκουινακια!αλλα ξερετε τι με προβληματιζει; μενω στο δευτερο οροφο σε μπαλκονι κ εχω ηδη 2 (αυτα με τους θολους). να παρω κ τριτο;;λατερνα θα γινει το μπαλκονι μου!!!απο την αλλη βεβαια θα ξαναχωρισω τα καναρινια μου στα 2 κλουβια που εχω κ θα κελαιδουν οπως πρωτα γιατι τωρα που τα εβαλα μαζι δεν ακουω ουτε πιου!!δεν ξερω τι να κανω...



Μαρια αν το κλουβι ειναι ξυλινο μην επιχειρησεις καλυτερα να βαλεις εκει τα πιγκουινακια...γενικα τα ξυλινα κλουβια δεν ειναι καλυτερα...ασε τα προς το παρον εκει αλλα αν τα βλεπεις νευρικα να χτυπιουνται προγραμματισε το συντομοτερο την νεα αγορα κλουβιου!!!!!

----------


## mairi

τα εβαλα σε ενα σιδερενιο μεγαλο που ειχα κ βρηκαν την υγεια τους!!

----------

